# Poor Juwan



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Even though this isnt relevant to us. 



> Star-Tribune -
> Juwan Howard, whom the Timberwolves acquired from Houston in the trade for Mike James, has been on the phone with the Wolves asking that he also be traded now that he won't get the opportunity to play with Kevin Garnett.
> 
> But at present, the Wolves don't have any plans to trade the former Michigan standout, even though owner Glen Taylor said that some of the veterans might be traded away as the team goes young.
> ...


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47571/20070812/juwan_wants_to_be_traded/


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor guy. We don't have room for him now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I don't see why you guys just don't try to reacquire him. Lucas+Sura+ Reed should be enough. It clears your roster glut, and the TWolves can buy those guys out.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It will be funny if we trade Reed back.
I don't think we will get Howard back without a veteran min. His contract now is just not that realistic for the team. I am thinking if Minny can buy out his contract, and then he signs with us, but that's the best case scenario. And another thing is, we have one too many PF if Landry is not send to D-League. I do think he will be traded but not to this team.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I just read this before logging on to the board. It never even crossed my mind that JHo is now stuck and a very young team that probably won't be doing alot in it's first season.

To be honest though, JHo can take his 6.8 million and cry to someone who cares. No way he gets bought out though. He is the veteran presense needed to continue Al Jefferson's growth. He will have to suffer through this season and maybe next year when he is an expiring contract will they look to move him.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

If they trade him, the only vet presence on the T'Wolves will be Ricky Davis :uhoh:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

There would also be Theo Ratliff and Mark Blount. Howard wants out because he feels like he is betrayed again in this off-season.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> There would also be Theo Ratliff and Mark Blount. Howard wants out because he feels like he is betrayed again in this off-season.


That's not our fault. We didn't trade KG!:boohoo:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> There would also be Theo Ratliff and Mark Blount. Howard wants out because he feels like he is betrayed again in this off-season.


Marko Jaric and Trenton Hassell are strong vet presences too


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go die Juwan.


----------

